# Alan belcher sig :D



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

too lazy to make one ATM.

winner gets credits!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Bump for plox?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man, Id love to help but Im swamped right now, But I'll tell you what I'll do, 

25,000 credits to who ever satisfies the mans urges to show Belcher some love.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I think you forgot the template. :thumbsup:

I'll get one going for you, Mr. MOTW.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah you def forgot the template. Pics? Size? Any specific text? 

That would help out a lot.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Where's my 25k, Toxic?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Where's my 25k, Toxic?


Hahaa Rock that shit before i do haa


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Where's my 25 credits, Toxic?


FIXED!!!! :thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Aww,


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I think you forgot the template. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll get one going for you, Mr. MOTW.


Dont really care about size or color or anything. Just do what you want. 

like 500x200 would work though? 

Alan "The Talent" Belcher... dont care


wtf is this MOTW?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Dont really care about size or color or anything. Just do what you want.
> 
> like 500x200 would work though?
> 
> ...


Alright, I'll make one. But it ain't gonna be 500x200, that's too big. 

Oh and congrats on MOTW. :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

4x2 then. Dont really care as long as it looks good 


And I had no idea I was MOTW :\


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

... anyone finish one yet?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll get one going eventually, I'm having a hard time finding good pics of the guy. I'll get one up for you, though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, he has tons of pics of himself being himself on his myspace page, such as, uh:





























Glad I could help guys.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey, just wondering....is there anyone else you want a sig of?

I've been looking for pics for like 20 minutes now that are actually usable to create even a decent sig, and I haven't found anything. I mean, I can slap in a few action shots but there's really no good focal point pictures out there. It's starting to give me a headache.

So, if you could post the pictures you might want in the sig or if you have another fighter you want a sig of, I'd be more than happy to create a sig for you.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

eh dont worry about it. Ill make a new one tonight


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I made:


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

